# Are trumpet vines safe?



## fishera79 (May 2, 2012)

Never mind I found out right after I posted. Any suggestions on a well growing vine in a desert climate that is edible?


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 2, 2012)

From TortoiseTable.org
"Common name : Trumpet Vine
Latin name : Campsis radicans
Family name : Bignoniaceae

Although the leaves and roots are known to cause dermatitis and excessive perspiration in humans, we feel that Campsis flowers can be offered to tortoises in limited quantities as part of a varied diet."


----------



## fishera79 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks any other vines that are completely edible?


----------



## Skygrimwood (Aug 5, 2012)

So eating flowers from the trumpet vine is safe?


----------



## redbeef (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're not worried about drought tolerance (i.e.you're willing to irrigate) some varieties of grapevines do ok in the desert...


----------

